# Wolf question



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Do/ will wolves eat their own kind if they are wounded? Say there is a pack of 4 wolves in the Uinta's and one gets injured, will the other 3 turn on the injured one or will they just leave it alone to die?

I'm just thinking that if a wolf was to get wounded :wink: , and his pals turned and ate him, there would be no evidence that there was a wounded wolf to start with right? :lol:


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I like the way you think.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wolves will kill and eat other wolves. Its usually not out of injury, but aggression in establishing the pack heirarchy. But the other thing is that wolves do leave plenty behind when they kill/feed. When wolves kill, there is clearly enough evidence to convict them.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Very true Gary. Unlike other wild dog species, like dingos, wolves kill and eat other wolves only as a display of dominance not to satisfy hunger. Dingos will actually stop hunting if one of their own is injured and that's their meal.

The waste on the wolves part is what is devastating to the herds. Wolves hunt based on caloric gain vs expenditure. So their priority is to attack a large healthy animal that will provide the most caloric intake. Once they have had their fill they generally do not return to the same kill no matter how much is left over. They will just kill again. That's the evidence GF points out. Guilty as charged!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

SSS, the 2nd 'S' stands for shovel.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

redleg said:


> SSS, the 2nd 'S' stands for shovel.


The two 'S" stand for Stupid ****! :mrgreen: :wink: :lol:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Forget the SSS. If I shot an *oversized coyote* in Utah i would shoot, verify from afar that it's dead and let it rot. -8/-

No way I am going over to it and risk getting caug ....err having it come back to life and attack me! :RULES:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just ask any DWR biologist. There are no wolves in Utah. There is no size limit on coyotes. I hear some of them even have fancy collars on them, too. Mostly just the big ones.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> I'm just thinking that if a wolf was to get wounded , and his pals turned and ate him, there would be no evidence that there was a wounded wolf to start with right?


Some of his pals may die of lead poisining like what happened to some of the condors :shock:


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

There is a PBS poll on this site

http://www.pbs.org/now/shows/609/index.html

We are trying to help our fellow sportsman, family ranchers, and rural
families by voting 'NO' on the issue: "Do you believe wolves in the Northern
Rockies require federal protection?


----------

